# Südafrika- Erfahrungen?



## volkerm (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe die Chance, für wenig mehr als die Flugkosten einen Angelurlaub in Südafrika zu machen.
Als Kind war ich mal da; mithin keine Erfahrungen.
Light Tackle und Fliegenfischen im Salzwasser wären so meine Favoriten.
Wer weiß was?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Wolle,

da hapert es ja.
Ich weiß noch nichts.
Danke für den Link!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Pargo Man (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Moin Volker, 

Gruss vom PARGO MAN ... Wolle hat's schon gesagt: RSA hat ein überaus kompetentes eigenes Board... in Englisch halt. Findest mich auch im SEALINE als "Senior member", wobei ich über RSA nicht viel weiss, aber als Angola-Afro-West-Küsten-Kasperle gehandelt werde...

Du wirst im SEALINE auf ein paar der besten Hochseesportfischer der Welt stossen, solltest Du Dich entscheiden dort Probezulesen. 

... und dann natürlich: ahhhhhh, RSA Traumziel, the World in one Country!!

---------
---------

RSA Reviere:

Dir ist schon klar, dass RSA zwei grundverschiedene Salzwasserreviere bietet? Westen = kalt. Süd&Ost = warm.

Willst Du jetzt im Frühjahr dort im Kaltwasser auf 100 lbs Thune angeln, dann ist das von Kapstadt aus anzuraten. Tiefer Swell... vielleicht 'ne Tablette einwerfen?! :v

Soll es eher auf die Big Game Klassiker Marlin etc gehen, dann muß es schon Richardsbay oder Durban sein.

Entscheidest Du Dich für Durban (Malle für RSA Mittelklasse), sprich bitte meinen Freund Fishing Adventures an (google ihn einfach hoch; Gruss vom PARGO). Er hat eine Z-Craft F200 BG Cat und bringt Dich auf den Fisch, wobei er alles Gerödel anbord hat.

Willst Du eher die salzige Fliege werfen, dann musst Du schon im Osten hoch an der rauhen, wilden Küste, ggf sogar bis nach Mosambik.

Jiggen ist einmal "ringsrum" der Hammer. Einer der besten Jigger im südlichen Afrika ist NEPPTUNE, auch Moderator im sealine. Er ist sehr unkompliziert und wird Dir entweder selbst auf den Fisch helfen oder Dir je nach Zielort einen Top Guide empfehlen.

Mein enger Freund "Gerhard" ist Fliegenfischer im Süßwasser. Er guided für Dich entweder die Forellen, oder Big Game Jagd im Busch mit Bogen |uhoh:...

Gut gemeinter Tip:
Pass auf Dich auf und lass Deine Instinkte arbeiten bzgl Kriminalität, dann ist RSA eine harmlose Sache.

Noch was:
Angel- und Jagdvorschriften sind streng und komplex. Es ist angebracht sich einem Guide anzuschliessen. 

Viel Spaß im tiefen Süden!!


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank!
Beim googeln hat sich die Thunfisch- Geschichte aufgedrängt.
Wenn das mit der Multi dann geklappt hat, noch mal mit der Fliege nachlegen.
So ist der Plan.
Wann ist die beste Saison?
Wer bringt einen an den Fisch?
Gibt es auch Zeiten, wo der swell etwas gemäßigt ist?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Pargo Man (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Mighty Volker, geile Idee,
hatten neulich einen Schwarm BigEye Tuna für gut 90 Minuten verfolgt, als sich Mörderwale dazugesellten. Bis dahin hatten wir von der schnöden Multi-Schepperei auf Spinnruten und Tuna Hälzchen abgestuft und es ging teils 3-fach die Post sooooo dermassen ab! Da noch 'ne Fliege dran werfen und.... siiiiiieeeerrrrrääääääh.
Du kriegst Englisch prima hin: Mach meinen Freund und Ratgeber NEPPTUNE eine PM und frag ihn (Gruss vom PARGO) nach dem besten/nächstbesten Kapstadt Tuna Guide. Was ich Dir nicht abnehmen kann, sind die Wellen aus dem tiefen Antarktischen Meer---
|bigeyes
Wie gesagt: Tablette drauf.
#6


----------



## Flatfischer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, guckst Du hier:

http://www.hookedonafrica.co.za/

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Danke Pargo,

wird geschehen.
Wenn das dann geklappt hat, kann ich ja meine Guiding- Aktivitäten im Winterhalbjahr dort praktizieren.
Allein- das Boot passt schlecht ins Handgepäck#q.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Leute, Leute,

der 150 Pfund- Tarpon in Florida war schon eine Nummer.
Aber diese Tiere???
14er- Ruten?
Heijeijei.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Oldbutspicy (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo volkerma

in Bezug aufs Angeln kann ich Dir nichts raten...
Doch solltest Du auch Golf spielen... Cape Town ..die Winelands.. kenne dort jeden Platz 

Viel Spass in dem schönsten ...aller Ländern


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Das mit dem Golf habe ich seit meinen letzten Irland- Reisen auf dem Schirm.
Aber nur da, wo es ein Volkssport ist und nicht nur snobs rumlaufen.
Ist im Angelbereich bei einigen Fliegenfischern ähnlich.
Aber nicht zu philosophisch.
Erst mal an die Thune!

Danke und Grüße

Volker


----------



## Flatfischer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Leute, Leute,
> 
> der 150 Pfund- Tarpon in Florida war schon eine Nummer.
> Aber diese Tiere???
> ...



Hallo, wie das ist, wenn vor Ort 300 Meter Backing nicht reichen, kann man hier lesen:

http://www.brotfliege.de/index.php?...display&ceid=71&bid=23&btitle=Artikel&meid=97

Flatfischer


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

kannst Du mir Kontaktdaten zu Thomas geben?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Flatfischer (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kannst Du mir Kontaktdaten zu Thomas geben?
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker, kann ich.

Geh mal bei http://www.globalangler.net/home.htm links auf Impressum, da findest Du Mail und Telefonnummer.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

habe jetzt mal einen Guide in "Hout Bay" kontaktiert.
Bin mal auf den Tagessatz gespannt.
400 PS AB|bigeyes.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

beim Stöbern in dem Forum fiel mir auf, daß viele Mitglieder von englisch unterwegs die Sprache wechseln.
Dann wird es schwierig...
So ein wenig wie Holland...
Afrikaans...
Buren...
Bitte um Aufklärung.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tresdes (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Volkerma,
Island-Guide Julius Drewes ist soweit ich weiss doch auch in Südafrika tätig....Schau doch einfach ma auf seine Seite www.travel2fish.com... vielleicht hilft es dir ja....


----------



## volkerm (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Danke,

gestern schon passiert, guter Kontakt, sehr angenehm.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## salmon Wim (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Bei St Lucia an der Ostküste gibt es einen herrlichen Salzwasser Innensee mit Queenfish
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

@ Pargo,

entweder stelle ich die falschen Fragen, oder die richtigen an der falschen Stelle.
Kannst Du vielleicht mal im RSA- Forum nachfragen, Du bist da sicher eine andere Hausnummer als so ein neuer "german guy"?
Es läuft auf Yellowfin raus, da bin ich ziemlich sicher.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Langsam wirds auch bei sealine...

Danke für den Tip!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Pargo Man (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Volker, Hi,
wo hast Du im SEALINE gepostet und unter welchem alias? Ich klinke mich drauf.


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

unter "saltwater fishing"

"tuna trip"

Das Englisch ist noch etwas holprig, wird Zeit, wieder mal zwei Wochen englischsprachig zu fischen-
um die Sprachkenntnis aufzufrischen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Pargo Man (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Fishing for compliments, Volker? Dein Englisch ist grosse Klasse und Dein "Ausflug" zu den fischverrückten RSA Kollegen hat wirklich erschöpfend Auskunft geerntet, stimmt's?
#h
Gute Reise und viel Erfolg.
:m
PARGO


----------



## volkerm (17. November 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

die Sache nimmt Form an.
Ich werde meinen Freund in den nächsten Tagen persönlich sehen, er meint, es seiner Dame nahebringen zu können.
Die Bootskosten werden etwas geschönt, dann sollte es klappen.
Spätherbst/ Frühwinter 2011 wird es geschehen.
So wir dann noch leben und gesund sind.
Ich freue mich irre darauf, einen "richtigen" Thun zu drillen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Südafrika- Erfahrungen?*

Neue Infos von einem der Top- Guides dort:

Die Jungs fahren bis 40 Seemeilen offshore.
Meist mit Cat- Rümpfen und ordentlich Leistung; in dem Fall 400 PS.
Ganz billig ist das auch nicht; aber verständlich.
Swell so 1-3 Meter; wie Pargo schrieb- Tabletten.
Die Flüge gehen preislich; Unterkunft auch.
Na denn...

Grüße

Volker


----------

